

Ask HN: What can be some really unconventional use cases of Apple Watch - neel8986

We are entering a new era of computing. But sometimes it is difficult to think of a use case which can not be solved by conventional smart phone or tablet app. Health seems to be popular area. What else?
======
opless
Why not admit point blank that you're looking for ideas for the next 'big
thing' and you're out of ideas yourself?

Frankly it's going to be a big dollar item for tech geeks that must have
everything new, and that it's a fad that's not going to last long.

